# Nodakoutdoors Afterhours Goose Club



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Yo Chris spin that techno beat!!!

Alright this is the time of year where the forum spins out of control with a bunch of funny posts. This thread is designed to be the main hub for all goose and non goose related late-night posts. This thread also has a second subject by popular demand which is:



averyghg said:


> we're supposed to be talking about hot chicks that hunt and are single..... :lol:


Have at it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well we it turns out there is only a few chicks on here, sooo we have slim pickins. We thought we had one, then she pulled out the BF flag. What a bunch of BS. Now we are stuck with a sasage fest, and some kid Tanata that claims he can call a goose in with a microphone.

I guess we should start recruiting. Anyone know the sight where all of the playboy bunnies hangout? Im sure one of them hunts.

Humm this topic is going to go far I can tell right now. Man some smart guys must have thought of it. :lol:

Hail call to any Hot chicks. We want proof also. PICS that are actaully you!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

It's 6:34 am and I haven't gone to sleep yet.

Not many hot chicks hunt. You're going to have to pick up a less manly hobby is you want to incorporate chicks into it. I like to dream too, but I don't know many that have made it happen.

You'll probably just have to settle for a girl that doesn't hunt and puts camo on once in a while if you ask reeeally nice. Then when she sees the fire in your eyes as you jump her cuz you can't contain yourself anymore, she'll probably get scared and leave you cuz you creep her out. She'll then go on to tell all her friends that you're the weird guy with some kind of fetish for camo. In which case, you better buy some more decoys. Cuz you aren't going to be having too many weekend obligations outside of hunting till you move to a new town.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Is it weird that my lucky boxers are camo?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> You'll probably just have to settle for a girl that doesn't hunt and puts camo on once in a while if you ask reeeally nice. Then when she sees the fire in your eyes as you jump her cuz you can't contain yourself anymore, she'll probably get scared and leave you cuz you creep her out. She'll then go on to tell all her friends that you're the weird guy with some kind of fetish for camo. In which case, you better buy some more decoys. Cuz you aren't going to be having too many weekend obligations outside of hunting till you move to a new town.


  So are you saying that ideally we have to find a girl who doesn't like hunting. Then we won't get excited when she puts camo on and creep her out which in turn creeps every girl in the city out? Yeah sounds about right.

Man sniper you are a lot more hardcore than Hunt4P&Y and myself.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

do chicks who fish count? LOL


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

> You'll probably just have to settle for a girl that doesn't hunt and puts camo on once in a while if you ask reeeally nice. Then when she sees the fire in your eyes as you jump her cuz you can't contain yourself anymore, she'll probably get scared and leave you cuz you creep her out. She'll then go on to tell all her friends that you're the weird guy with some kind of fetish for camo. In which case, you better buy some more decoys. Cuz you aren't going to be having too many weekend obligations outside of hunting till you move to a new town.


sounds like you have experienced this huh sniper? good thing there are alot of small towns in ND


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Here's what happens when girls talk to me...

Girl at party: Hi, my name is (enter random girl name here), where are you from?

Me: Double cluck green head shaved reed reward band blue phase ross big foot spit moan...

Girl at party: Wow.

Then she walks away.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Girl at party: Hi, my name is (enter random girl name here), where are you from?
> 
> Me: Double cluck green head shaved reed reward band blue phase ross big foot spit moan...


:rollin: :lol:

I about fell out my chair....


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes chicks that fish counts. Looks like you got a good one there.

Diver you never cease to amaze me. I love your forwardness however. 
There is a time to talk hunting, and a time to "hunt". Gotta be able to put your game face on. Well boys I will be back. bout 2. hahah


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i do have a chick that will fly to alaska and hang with me....... BUT.......i do love to slay mad sluts at the bar ooops thats where im off to.

Mertz- i love you.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Busta! Where are you? Looks like I made it home first. Actually I didn't leave.  Ohh well it is nicer when they come to you! None of them bar hookers as Lillihoff puts it! :lol:

*Humm I will start the topic of disucssion today. Who knows the most on this forum? WHo thinks they do? And who is just a plain old fake? *

You can only use my name in the first one.

Also, where is Avery? This was started for him to join in the fun. 
Man we got like 130 posts on Bloody's pics. That thread is funny to read it goes all over the place. haha

Well boys I am summoned later. Let's hear some discussion. This place is dead lately. It's sad that I feel I need to check in before I go to bed. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> *Humm I will start the topic of disucssion today. Who knows the most on this forum? WHo thinks they do? And who is just a plain old fake? *


We probably need to divide this question even more. I know that if I have a question about snow geese ideally I would want Chris to answer it, or at least his crew. No one has logged more hours in the field chasing snows than those guys. I know that every forum on the site has some gurus, I never venture into the guns section very often, but from the sounds of it Plainsman has his ducks in a row. If I just had an overall question on life and the way I should conduct myself as a hunter I would probably ask Porkchop.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> If I just had an overall question on life and the way I should conduct myself as a hunter I would probably ask Porkchop.


I'll admit, I pray to Porkchop when I go to bed at night.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Here's what happens when girls talk to me...

Girl at party: Hi, my name is (enter random girl name here), where are you from?

Me: Double cluck green head shaved reed reward band blue phase ross big foot spit moan...

Girl at party: Wow.

Then she walks away.

That is hilarous diver!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Is it weird that my lucky boxers are camo?


Depends on how you define lucky


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

This has to be refined a bit.

General waterfowl knowledge about the birds and their habits: Matt Jones

Snow geese: No one. lol

early season honkers: ME.

Big water success on divers: Trigger

Making it happen when there isn't shyt around: DBLKLUK(from what ive seen and heard).

Scouting: Deltaboy

All around bullshyt: goosebusters and all his friends. haha


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ryan in all aspects of hunting! Not just the sport of shooting! :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Everything: Chuck Norris.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Alright I was thinking of a set of 5 different things about goose hunting that are all seperate aspects, but they are all equally important. Too many people seem dumb when they concentrate so much on one part and not enough on the other 4.

1. Scouting- Not just birds in a field, we're talking flight times, flock sizes, feeding habits, goose pattern on the ground (densely packed or spread out), what kinds of sounds are the making? are they content? Is there a good place to hide? Also you need to scout a place to park the truck, where to enter the field, and how to find exactly where the geese were the night before. The "X" is not a field, it is a place inside of a field.

2. Decoys- Not just quanity and quality, more importantly they have to be set correctly in a way that makes geese feel comfortable to land. Of course there are times when you need quality dekes or 1000 canadas, but most of the time you just need to make them feel comfortable.

3. Concealment- I would probably say that this is the most overlooked of all the necessary ingredients to a good goose hunt. I would say 9 times out of 10 the reason that those geese flared isn't because your decoys are spread out enough or that you have shotgun hulls on the ground. I'm guessing it is the row of 6 bumps in the middle of all the birds.

4. Calling- This is the reason why I hunt waterfowl and not deer or pheasants. It is also the reason why I prefer Canadas to any other species of waterfowl. It is amazing what these birds will do with the right sounds. And don't forget about the flag call 8) . It works in the same way. Replicating geese on the ground and making the birds feel comfortable.

5. Shooting- All your efforts will be worthless if you can't hit your target or your guys don't know their shooting lanes. Pick one bird and finish it off then move to the next bird.

Too many people are only concerned with one or two of these things. Although strength in a subject can make up for shortfalls in the others. For example, the reason why Foiles still shoots birds is that he can consistently kill birds as they flare at 50 yards. For the most part though just remember when you decoy geese you are supposed to be geese on the ground, nothing else. You don't want to be a lump, you don't want to be a blob of decoys, you don't want to sound like an eruption of goose noise. Just geese on the ground.

This is just a thought that I've been having this fall. Are there anythings I need to add? I know I could have still expanded, especially on calling, but it was already too long.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

good post GB, I think another thing to think about is what the hunting pressure situation is like in your area. all of the above mentioned are a basic guideline to "doing it right" but there are other factors that play a big role during certain times of the year, in certain areas, or on particular hunts, one that plagues us day in and day out is how many other groups are going to be in the field or area the next day? it almost boils down to a competition on who can bring the birds in best. what are other groups running for a spread? the more you know about what others are doing the better off you will be. if the geese in an area are constantly seeing spreads of 30-70 fullbodies, you may need to beef it up a bit, and visa versa. are the other groups calling aggressively or not. you may need to get aggressive on the calls so they give you all their attention, until you can back off and work them in close. we had a scenario play out this weekend that may have some scratching their heads. there was one other group in our field. they were running maybe 50-80 FB's, they were downwind maybe 350 yds of our spread of 200 FB's and sleepers. they had a single goose working their spread for a few passes and we noticed that they weren't calling at all. i feel a little bit bad about it now, but we hit the calls and the goose made a bee-line right for our spread and landed feet first for the last time. I bet the other group was wishing they knew how to call, or when to call.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

By the time I was in mid-sentence of saying, "We better let....." Dan the man had other ideas.  :lol:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

We actually unintentionally downwinded University Watefowler this year. I felt really bad when the sun came up and we realized what we thought was a different field was actually the same field only about 500 yards from their spread. We were also directly in the flight line of the birds. When the geese started coming we decided to let every other flock go past we didn't realize though that their overcalling would flare all the birds right back to us. Moral of the story, even though they were on the "x" we shot our 4-man limit, and they didn't get a shot off.

We didn't know it was UW until we were leaving the field, we drove past their set up and sure enough I saw the decaled SUV and wooden trailer that his crew rolled in.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> We actually unintentionally downwinded University Watefowler this year. I felt really bad when the sun came up and we realized what we thought was a different field was actually the same field only about 500 yards from their spread. We were also directly in the flight line of the birds. When the geese started coming we decided to let every other flock go past we didn't realize though that their overcalling would flare all the birds right back to us. Moral of the story, even though they were on the "x" we shot our 4-man limit, and they didn't get a shot off.
> 
> We didn't know it was UW until we were leaving the field, we drove past their set up and sure enough I saw the decaled SUV and wooden trailer that his crew rolled in.


That entire post brightened my day. Any guy who types "I dont scout, i just call them in" deserves a good humbling in the field.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Whats with this GB we are actaully talking common sense on this thread now? Whats with that? :lol:

Great post. Also, if everything you posted and is done right and a newby is sticking his beady little head out of his blind. Ahhh that makes me mad. Half the time I don't even realize, because I am watching the birds, not the guy sitting next to me.

As for Downwinding UW. Let her rip! haha I tryed to buy something from him. Key word tryed. I coulden't stand it I had to walk out of the store. :roll:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You don't get it, he's better than you are!!! I think I'm basically going to use this thread to type all the crap I've always wanted to, but I am way to lazy to start new threads constantly.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Turns ou t I am better then him. I know what you mean GB this thread is the best one. Ahh Man I miss the honk of a Great Canadian Goose.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man did everyone go into hibernation? I feel like it is me, and a couple chicks on this site now. Man you guys are quiet. Maybe i am just really bored with only Rooster hunting going on, and no snow falling. Ahh I feel like it is my duty to be on here. Learning Goosebuster how to hunt. And keep Tanta's comments tamed down.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Dont you call coyotes P&Y?


----------



## bismarck (Feb 12, 2006)

Triple B. Who was there first. YOU or ME - Both days. "These Canadas are too easy to hunt. We are going after ducks". I believe that is what you said. We were'nt out for a competition and my boy did get some birds that day. Both hunts turned out O.K. for us. If I am way off base and thinking of someone else than sorry. It just sounds like what happend to us this weekend.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Bloody yes, sorry I didn't post that, Humm my memory wasn't working at the time.. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey guys lets keep in mind not one of you started out being able to rip double clucks and spit notes on a short reed or hunted over a trailer full of of FB's..

Everyone starts somewhere and simply enjoying the day, limit or not, is what its all about.



> We were'nt out for a competition and my boy did get some birds that day


That is truly a refreshing statement.

Kudos to you Biz! :beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

What do you mean dblkluk?

I can't find on here where anyone is braging about all there decoys, and being a pro caller??


----------



## uvwaterfowler (Dec 19, 2007)

I think they are talking about me.
GOOSEBUSTERS--- you've told this story on here a couple times and last time you told it you e-mailed honkerexpress and apologized.
Just because all of us hunt together does not mean we are always out together. 
That day you happened to downwind only JUSTIN AND ANOTHER OF OUR BUDDIES and Justin is pi$$ed.
Your whole "When the geese started coming we decided to let every other flock go past we didn't realize though that their overcalling would flare all the birds right back to us." according to Justin is completely untrue, however i wasn't there so i wont comment anymore than this.
CREATED ANOTHER NAME JUST TO CLEAR THIS UP, I WASNT WITH THAT DAY.

And i never claim to be the best caller, just happens to be the ONLY thing in my life im proud of and I guess you guys like to punish people for that.
I managed to get out and scout a little this season, so I am changing due to the new conditions of being in dif. state


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Big gulps huh?? 
Well see ya later UV!!


----------



## uvwaterfowler (Dec 19, 2007)

You know how i like to ramble on.
I love the video you put up by the way. very well done, looked like a blast.

And thanks shutt for putting your video up and your very welcome for the hunts. I am more than happy to take anyone with who wants to come.
Look forward to hunting with ya next year, including getting on some spring snows.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

dblkluk said:


> Hey guys lets keep in mind not one of you started out being able to rip double clucks and spit notes on a short reed or hunted over a trailer full of of FB's..
> 
> Everyone starts somewhere and simply enjoying the day, limit or not, is what its all about.
> 
> ...


sometimes these holier than thou statements really chap my ***! i do believe the outdoor experience in itself is what is is truly all about. but come on, are you a human at all? ALL humans thrive off of their competitive nature. our world would be a different place if everything was always fair and even. some statement made on this site are nothing but a bunch of politically correct BS. when I set out to do something i try to be the best i can be at it, this includes hunting. i'm not out to kill, i'm not out to get limits. I'm out to push it further every time i go out. I strive to get better in every aspect i can when I go out. why the hell wouldn't you? the only time you ever hear anyone say a stament like "well theres more to life than basketball" is because they suck at basketball and don't want to bother getting better. envy, and jeleousy are usually involved when statements like these are made. basically it all boils down to this, "you do things your way, I'll do them mine. I don't ***** about your way of life, and you don't ***** about mine"


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

BBB

:beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Now it looks you need to host a Nodak Christmas party Goosebusters. :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Thought better about it


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

goosebusters said:


> So are you saying that ideally we have to find a girl who doesn't like hunting.


Oh come on now, there has to be a single female somewhere that likes to hunt... how is it possible that Fish.Girl and I are the only ones??? LOL Dont' give up yet!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> sometimes these holier than thou statements really chap my a$$! i do believe the outdoor experience in itself is what is is truly all about. but come on, are you a human at all? ALL humans thrive off of their competitive nature. our world would be a different place if everything was always fair and even. some statement made on this site are nothing but a bunch of politically correct BS. when I set out to do something i try to be the best i can be at it, this includes hunting. i'm not out to kill, i'm not out to get limits. I'm out to push it further every time i go out. I strive to get better in every aspect i can when I go out. why the hell wouldn't you? the only time you ever hear anyone say a stament like "well theres more to life than basketball" is because they suck at basketball and don't want to bother getting better. envy, and jeleousy are usually involved when statements like these are made. basically it all boils down to this, "you do things your way, I'll do them mine. I don't b#tch about your way of life, and you don't b#tch about mine"


Wow...
Triple B, I'm in no way, *****ing about your way of life. I'm sorry you feel that way.

Let me further explain my point, to which you apparently have taken as a holy than thou statement..

I simply wanted to try to bring things into perspective. In my opinion, hunting is not and shoud not be a competition. Leave the outdoor competition to those nascar style southern bass boat boys...

I admire your dedication and hard core attitude to the sport . I think you'd be suprised as to how much we have in common.



> I bet the other group was wishing they knew how to call, or when to call.


I simply made my point about having to start somehwere in regards to this statement.

I may be wrong, but from the tone of your posts you seem to look down on those who maybe don't have the spread you do or haven't figured out the calling "game" quite yet.

Take a look back to when you started...probably a mediocre spread and weak calling..We've all been there.

I thought bismarcks statement was refreshing after how you've stated that sharing a field with another group or two is all about competition and who can decoy the most birds... 
I don't see it that way, and this is just my opinion.

Heck we're talking late season canadas..not the biggest challenge in the waterfowling world. Most days they can make the most novice goose hunter look like a veteran. Put three groups in a good field and 90% of the time, all will limit. Of course, some quicker than others.

Whether we realize it or not, Often times much of what we do in the field influences others around us. 
Over the last couple years I have learned that my time in the outdoors is no more important than anyones elses. 
I fact, I realize that I have been lucky enough to experience some pretty incredible hunts and maybe the guy and his kid on the other end of the field are just getting started. In this case, maybe their experience is more important than mine.

Again simply my opinion...

I apologize if I came off "holier than thou" It was not my intent at all.

As far as envy and jealousy.....Don't worry I'm pretty good at "basketball" :wink:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

dbkluck, there was comment you made about bragging about spreads and yada yada yada. this is what upsets me. i wasn't bragging about anything, i was trying to play out a scenerio for a lesson learned in the outdoors. simply put, if these guys do in fact want to kill birds than they just learned the importance of calling. if they don't care than thats their choice. if you would know me at all you would know that i don't look down on new comers to the sport or those that are less expereinced than I. i started with a few dozen shells and flute. the point i am trying to make is that i want to learn and improve my skills every time i go out. as for competition, i agree let the southern boys have it, but truth be told no one wants to go out when its 10 degrees, set decoys and watch the next group over shoot all the birds. if i wanted to bird watch i'd stay in the vehicle. as for shooting limits and the kill, kill, kill mentality? you got the wrong guy. we've all been there done that. and like you stated late season canada's can seem pretty easy at times, but the next day can have you scratchin your head. there are some days i couldn't even tell you how many birds i've shot! but all but 3 of them were shot with a camera!! thats the way i am. I want to be more knowledgable every time i go out. if you, or tom or harry or the next guy want to go out and just enjoy the outdoors than thats perfectly fine with me. i respect the fact that some would rather not even shoot, or don't want to advance their own techniques. but when these same people come on here and ***** about someone who "schooled" them, thats when i start thinking WTF? me and my crew are very good at what we do, but it has come at extreme costs. costs that many are not willing to take, and thats their choice and opinion on what to do with their time, and money. we choose to spend our money, time and sleepless nights on furthering our expereince in the field. its like anything in life, you get out what you put in. if johnny half-***** it in practice, and gets burnt on 5 TD passes, what would you say when johnny starts *****in??? basically what i am trying to say is i respect what others do in the field, whether it be a small spread and just out to be outdoors, or it be getting birds to sit on your face before you snap a picture or raise the gun. but i find that many who don't have the experience, nor the ambition to further their knowledge are the first ones to ***** about people who have put in more than them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will be out the last couple days just using my BF Floaters in the field just proving once again it can be done and you don't have to be a great caller or need fancy decoys to kill limits. Whats my point??? I don't have one. I am just tired and felt like posting. Well gotta get some sleep as it was a long drive from Rochester today. Speaking of Rochester there is a ton of crows there. The population there could use a massive reduction.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Point well taken Triple...

I understand your points, but do realize they can be easily misunderstood.

Hopefully you understand mine.

Is it spring yet??? :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> I am just tired and felt like posting. Well gotta get some sleep as it was a long drive from Rochester today. Speaking of Rochester there is a ton of crows there. The population there could use a massive reduction.


Hope your family is doing well Leo.

My thoughts are with you over the holidays...

Ryan


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

uvwaterfowler said:


> I think they are talking about me.
> GOOSEBUSTERS--- you've told this story on here a couple times and last time you told it you e-mailed honkerexpress and apologized.
> Just because all of us hunt together does not mean we are always out together.
> That day you happened to downwind only JUSTIN AND ANOTHER OF OUR BUDDIES and Justin is pi$$ed.
> ...


Why is Justin ******? I have always been apologetic about the hunt because I do not do that. Even read my post.



> We actually unintentionally downwinded University Watefowler this year. I felt really bad when the sun came up and we realized what we thought was a different field was actually the same field only about 500 yards from their spread.


If he doesn't think he had a fair chance at shooting those birds feel free to have him discuss it on the forum. He probably doesn't realize that after we shot our limits we sat in our blinds until the flight was done instead of bringing our trucks in the field, just so they could get a chance on those birds.

Also, that was not my fault. Like I told honkerexpress, I was a guest on that hunt, I was told that we were in a different field by the guy who scouted. After the sun came up I was the one who asked the crew to hold off on birds for those guys. That could have really ****** off my host especially when he put on 50 miles finding birds to take me on a hunt.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ryan,

Thank you! We decided she will start Chemo on 2 Jan. We are very positive and have our chins up!

GB,

Your a great dude! If you apologized leave it at that. In the waterfowling world our fellow waterfowlers will either understand, realize you are not like that, accpet the apology and press on. OR they will just stay bitter and you could send a dozen decoys to them a day and it won't matter because they did not get to kill kill kill. Everyone at some point will down wind somebody whether intentional or not.

Well got to run the honkers are calling my name! Hopefully they will fly before 2!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Guys, please don't use the forum for your personal beefs or squabbles.


----------

